# dark gills?



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

just wondering if it is normal for the gills on my 4" rbs to darken im worrying a bit because i made my own hood a few weeks back out of wood and i varnished the inside as well then let it dry properly could this be poisoning my fish?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it could I guess, but it is not likely to be causing the darkening of gills.
that is most likely nothing to worry about, but keep an eye out for further symptems.


----------



## murcielago (Dec 16, 2004)

My rbps' gills become darker and darker as well. The worst one even losts its red color on the stomach. Can anyone point it out what the problem is? Are they having any disease?


----------

